# screaming bell or plague furnace, and why?



## Darksider (Nov 18, 2009)

as above


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Plague furnace, 3 more attacks, with only a -1 initiative, I can see that this would be a better buy for points.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

The bell is nice because of its skaven randomness, but is more expensive to take. The plague furnace is slightly less random, just killy to both sides.

Personally I would suggest going with the plague furnace first if you are a competitive player, or the bell first if you just want to have some fun.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The furnace is more killy, but the bell works out cheaper when you factor in the cost of the unit pushing it

the bell also gives the seer a ward save

Less than 2000pts stick with the furnace over 2000 bell, 3000 both


----------

